# Pensacola Beach Dive tonight 10/09/2007!!!!!!!!!



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>I know the water has been rough lately but let's see if we can get together a couple of dives before the winter sets in and hunting season takes over my life. 

The plan is 2 dives on Pensacola beach rubble on the above date with Wednesday the 10th as the alternate. Meet up at the shop for those of us requiring gear is 5 Pm or prior leaving as quickly as possible for an onsite brief of about 5:45 and in the water before the fading light of the day. For those requiring advance class navigation dives, I have arranged for a NAUI Instructor to be onsite. Please remember your compass. 

Once that dive is complete we will re-enter the water for a night dive once it is good and dark. Sunset is at around 6:25 so there will be ambient light until around 6:45 or later. Likely at or around 7:30 we will kick out for the night dive so we can see the reef come alive! Remember, you will need a primary light, a secondary light and a personal marker (tank light) for the night dive. 

This invitation is for all open water divers, not just advance class students. Please come out and have a good time. 

Please look here for updates or you can reach me on my cell @ 501 2109 FL local area code. 

Post dive will occur somewhere nearby and is usually a good time. Hope to see you there. 

Chris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like you guys are gonna have a blast! Too bad I'm too big of a sissy to git in the water at night.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

All you need is a couple of lights Clay. It ain't hard. 

You havin' chicken for dinner or sump'n'? oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I will walk thru any dark alley in detroit in the middle of the night with hundred dollar bills hanging out of my pocket (in fact I've slept in a few of them alleys), but I don't go in the woods or water at night! When we would go camping I would carry a pistol to the outhouse at night. Just scares the poop outta me for some reason.

So do spiders and centipedes for that matter.

Yes, let the lafter begin.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't blame ya for not gettin in after dark. As for the chicken comment. Ya are what you eat,......... so I guess i'm a pu--y too! I'll see you gus at the tourney this weekend!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Lookin foward to meetin you Kane!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah I'll be the old guy with the old boat and the kids thatlook like my grand kids . My two girls are comin out, my wife's idea of camping is the Marriot inn.Anyway we'll see ya out there I'm looking forward to the whole sharkin experience. Should be a blast!


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you guys make the dive? If you plan another one give us all a week or so in advance.... Thanks


----------

